# FAs



## Weeze (Mar 1, 2009)

HERE'S ANOTHER POINTLESS THREAD TO ARGUE ABOUT FAs IN.




GO.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 1, 2009)

Closet FA's suck.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 1, 2009)

No, bitch, you don't understand how hard it is to admit you like fatties.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 1, 2009)

*smart ass, potentially offensive but still makes me chuckle comment*


----------



## Weeze (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, I for one am completly in love with my 500 lb girlfriend, even if she IS only online and is actually a 40 year old man in his mother's basement.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 1, 2009)

I Swear To God You People Had Better Not Talk Like Lolcats.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2009)

FAs drool over the fluff and stuff ....


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## exile in thighville (Mar 1, 2009)

i'm flattered


----------



## Carrie (Mar 1, 2009)

This thread is missing the obligatory "I would never date an FA because I want a man to love meeeee, not just my fat!" remark.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 1, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> i'm flattered



You should be, Post 4.



Carrie said:


> This thread is missing the obligatory "I would never date an FA because I want a man to love meeeee, not just my fat!" remark.



Then stick it in there, woman!


----------



## Carrie (Mar 1, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Then stick it in there, woman!


I thought I just did.  



*Insert eight long-winded paragraphs here that boil down to, "Man up, grow some balls and a nutsack."*


----------



## Weeze (Mar 1, 2009)

Carrie said:


> *Insert eight long-winded paragraphs here that boil down to, "Man up, grow some balls and a nutsack."*



*quoting the giant paragraph that no one really wants to read in the first place*


----------



## Carrie (Mar 1, 2009)

It's a preference, not a fetish.


----------



## Ash (Mar 1, 2009)

"If you think fatties have it hard, try being an FA!"

or

"If you think FAs have it hard, try being a fatty!"


/asinine arguments that will never, ever be productive.


----------



## butch (Mar 1, 2009)

Trying to sound above it all as I whine about how nobody cares about my needs or hurts as a LBTSSBBWFFABBQ. Then a sorry stab at a self-deprecating joke and an annoying use of a smiley.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 1, 2009)

Large, obnoxious graphic.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 1, 2009)

Ashley said:


> "If you think fatties have it hard, try being an FA!"
> 
> or
> 
> "If you think FAs have it hard, try being a fatty!"


Speaking of hard, PENISPENISPENIS! wink wink.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm offended by the word penis.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 1, 2009)

stop it

retarded

flippity flapjack.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 1, 2009)

"I gravitate to the largest girls who dont require the effort and compromise that dating a true SSBBW does"


----------



## Weeze (Mar 1, 2009)

Carrie said:


> stop it
> 
> retarded
> 
> flippity flapjack.



SHUT UP. 
Penis offends ME.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 1, 2009)

I only like FAs who like me for me and not just my fat and who dance naked every other full moon with a ham sandwich in their right hand and their cock in their left....but that's just my preference.


----------



## Carrie (Mar 1, 2009)

*sobbing plea for us all to just get along*


----------



## Weeze (Mar 1, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I only like FAs who like me for me and not just my fat and who dance naked every other full moon with a ham sandwich in their right hand and their cock in their left....but that's just my preference.



STOP TALKING ABOUT DICKS


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 1, 2009)

Penis talk doesn't offend me.
Neither does vajayjay talk.
Crotch crickets, now THOSE offend me.

And the worst of it all is---

Try being a FAT closet FA or FFA! THAT'S the hardest!:doh:


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 1, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I only like FAs who like me for me and not just my fat and who dance naked every other full moon with a ham sandwich in their right hand and their cock in their left....but that's just my preference.



Yummy. Ham sandwich.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 1, 2009)

That1BigGirl said:


> Try being a FAT closet FA or FFA! THAT'S the hardest!:doh:




*serious moment*
actually, it can be kinda frustrating at times
*end serious moment*


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 1, 2009)

krismiss said:


> *serious moment*
> actually, it can be kinda frustrating at times
> *end serious moment*



*seriously* I agree.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2009)

*FAs are not immortal, fallible men just like any other, but rather Gods that walk among us and occasionally do us all a big favor to show us their cocks.*

*FAs don't need big cocks*


----------



## Weeze (Mar 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *FAs are not immortal, fallible men just like any other, but rather Gods that walk among us and occasionally do us all a big favor to show us their cocks.*
> 
> *FAs don't need big cocks*



SCREW not being able to rep you.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 1, 2009)

krismiss said:


> STOP TALKING ABOUT DICKS



Where is your head at!?!?! I didn't mean that kind of cock. I was talking about this kind of cock....

View attachment 59516


Sheesh what kind of girl do you think I am???



That1BigGirl said:


> Yummy. Ham sandwich.



Yeah, it's a deal breaker without the ham sandwich.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *FAs are not immortal, fallible men just like any other, but rather Gods that walk among us and occasionally do us all a big favor to show us their cocks.*
> 
> *FAs don't need big cocks*



It's not the size of the cock but the way in which he handles it. 


OK, I'm done with the cock jokes....for now...... 

LMAO


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm angry that I cannot rep Nancy for her blatant cock worship above..... 



I thought I did enough for everyone.....


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 1, 2009)

Try being a bitter FA, for just one post. It's really hard.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Try being a bitter FA, for just one post. It's really hard.



*holds hand*


----------



## Weeze (Mar 1, 2009)

Even those cocks are bad too.

I have the biggest fear of birds in the history of ever.

NOT JOKING.

I have been known to LOCK THE CAR DOOR.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Even those cocks are bad too.
> 
> I have the biggest fear of birds in the history of ever.
> 
> ...




That's okay....more cock for me..........nom nom nom


----------



## Weeze (Mar 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That's okay....more cock for me..........nom nom nom



You can have it


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 1, 2009)

krismiss said:


> SCREW not being able to rep you.



I did it for you.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 1, 2009)

^_^ I like fat girls

 and anime

*huggles*


----------



## Weeze (Mar 1, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> ^_^ I like fat girls
> 
> and anime
> 
> *huggles*



DON'T SHIT ON MY THREAD, JUSTIN


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 1, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Try being a bitter FA, for just one post. It's really hard.



Ahh. *adds sugar* better?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 1, 2009)

*Eyes BGB*.....But how do you feel about ham sandwiches?????


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2009)

That1BigGirl said:


> I did it for you.



Thank you - out right now so cannot get you back  :doh:



BothGunsBlazing said:


> ^_^ I like fat girls
> 
> and anime
> 
> *huggles*




Post pixors of ur big Desu plz kthxbye


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Try being a bitter FA, for just one post. It's really hard.


Now I'm wondering what exactly is really hard? :blush: :doh:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 1, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> *Eyes BGB*.....But how do you feel about ham sandwiches?????



[email protected]

you ask 

and 

I deliver


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Now I'm wondering what exactly is really hard? :blush: :doh:



Just remember...






Size matters.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2009)

A guy that delivers meat............unheard of


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2009)

That1BigGirl said:


> Just remember...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Preach it sista, preach it loud..........cause I sing in that choir


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 1, 2009)

Useless comment about how I'm cracking up over something and someone needs to rep someone else for me!

(seriously, someone get BGB! I'm dying over here.)


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Now I'm wondering what exactly is really hard? :blush: :doh:



It's hard not to post. The thread is getting.....big.


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2009)

The Laugh Out Loud Cats. Such great spelling! Can't handle this. 




*head explodes*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm an Fa and I need a board to talk about my FAness to other FAs who know just how hard it is being an FA talking about being an FA to other FAs. Seriously, you just don't get it. Only other FAs who talk to other FAs about being an FA would.


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## Weeze (Mar 1, 2009)

I Told You People!

No Cats!!!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 1, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I'm an Fa and I need a board to talk about my FAness to other FAs who know just how hard it is being an FA talking about being an FA to other FAs. Seriously, you just don't get it. Only other FAs who talk to other FAs about being an FA would.




whoa!!!!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 1, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> whoa!!!!!



It was poetic, wasn't it?


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 1, 2009)

> > > > > > > Ashley said:
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > > "If you think fatties have it hard, try being an FA!"
> > > > > > > ...



Q-Q-Q-Q-Q-QUOTED FOR TRUTH


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 1, 2009)

That1BigGirl said:


> Try being a FAT closet FA or FFA! THAT'S the hardest!:doh:




It's true, you don't even fit in the damn closet.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 1, 2009)

I am just pissed off that that cake eating pussy picture is not on the weight board!!!


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Mar 1, 2009)

I do believe this is a Snuffleupagus. 

View attachment 43784.jpg


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 1, 2009)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> I do believe this is a Snuffleupagus.




Is that how you discovered you liked fat?


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Mar 1, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Is that how you discovered you liked fat?



Yes. Yes it is.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 1, 2009)

This needs revival, because, well, I can.

Besides, now y'all can argue over feeders. 

That's almost as entertaining.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 1, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> It's true, you don't even fit in the damn closet.



Day-um.

That's nearly a forum rumble thread post.
BTW I'm not really hurt, I'm quite happy with my ass. 

Alas, at least someone remembered to feed me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2009)

Bi-sizuals don't have the godlike cocks of True FAs........







I want some pics of those gawdlike cawks already...............


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I want some pics of those gawdlike cawks already...............



How about some soup?


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh GEF---
His cock is HUGE!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2009)

That1BigGirl said:


> How about some soup?



One small package...........


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 1, 2009)

Emergency cock...


----------



## Mishty (Mar 1, 2009)

Jesus Christ on toast....

Sometimes I think we need a "Closet" thread.
So half of us can stand outside and blame the ones on the inside...

Yeah that'd work.... :smitten::wubu: 











cockfight?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2009)

That1BigGirl said:


> Emergency cock...




Is that one of those big........inflatables? :batting:


----------



## olwen (Mar 1, 2009)

This thread is missing haggis and various star trek references.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2009)

olwen said:


> This thread is missing haggis and various star trek references.



*wonders if Warf's cock is as big as the rest of him* :batting:


----------



## olwen (Mar 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *wonders if Warf's cock is as big as the rest of him* :batting:



Hahaha. It is. He's Klingon after all.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2009)

olwen said:


> Hahaha. It is. He's Klingon after all.



Was it wrong of me to get all turned on by that episode where he did it with some Klingon woman cause she was the only one that could handle him? :blush:


----------



## olwen (Mar 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Was it wrong of me to get all turned on by that episode where he did it with some Klingon woman cause she was the only one that could handle him? :blush:



If it was wrong, then we both need to get arrested. LOL

ETA: You think there are Klingon FAs?


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 1, 2009)

Just by nature of the geek/FA quotient, I'd say it's possible that all Klingons are FAs.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2009)

*now wonders if that alien cock has any special tricks*


----------



## olwen (Mar 1, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Just by nature of the geek/FA quotient, I'd say it's possible that all Klingons are FAs.



Yay! I get to have some hot Klingon FA lovin. :wubu:



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *now wonders if that alien cock has any special tricks*



Well, you know how Klingons have two sets of organs....:happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh the images you just gave me................:wubu:


*overheats, swoons and passes out* :batting:


----------



## olwen (Mar 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh the images you just gave me................:wubu:
> 
> 
> *overheats, swoons and passes out* :batting:



Happens every time.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'd do a closeted Klingon FA.....

Just sayin'.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'd do a closeted Klingon FA.....
> 
> Just sayin'.



If they all came with big double cocks, then I might, too...... :smitten:


----------



## Weeze (Mar 1, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'd do a closeted Klingon FA.....
> 
> Just sayin'.



GTFO

There is NO tolerance for your closeted bullshit, nancy.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2009)

krismiss said:


> GTFO
> 
> There is NO tolerance for your closeted bullshit, nancy.




I want to do one of those double donged klignons in the closet RIGHT NOW, Kris........:wubu:


----------



## olwen (Mar 1, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'd do a closeted Klingon FA.....
> 
> Just sayin'.



HA! So would I. 



krismiss said:


> GTFO
> 
> There is NO tolerance for your closeted bullshit, nancy.



But they're Klingons Kriss, KLINGONS!!!!!!!

Now, if I could be the meat in a Klingon-Vulcan sandwich....Oh my. I won't tell anyone if they don't. I'd never live down the shame of making a vulcan do it outside of Pon-Far. :blush:


----------



## g-squared (Mar 1, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


>



EFG how did you get in here?

Also.&#8595;&#8595;


----------



## Weeze (Mar 1, 2009)

If you just did that, you're pretty much my new favorite person.


----------



## g-squared (Mar 1, 2009)

krismiss said:


> If you just did that, you're pretty much my new favorite person.



Yeah, I did


----------



## Cors (Mar 2, 2009)

OMG how do I go about asking that hot fat girl for her measurements and notti pix without all those evil harpies jumping all over me?

PS. Don't tell my thin wife, kthxbye.


----------



## Weeze (Mar 2, 2009)

New favorite people:
G-squared.
Cors.
Your mom.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Mar 2, 2009)

hay guyz i'm a strait fa but vaginas are scary


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 2, 2009)

It is the wise FA who goes not for the fat on a girl, but goes for the girl who happens to be fat among other characteristics he also desires.


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 2, 2009)

This whole thread has MOVED me.


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 2, 2009)

Those who lead in dancing with a person significantly heavier themselves should only aim in general directions and let momentum be their guide... or the kindness of the other person...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 2, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> [email protected]
> 
> you ask
> 
> ...



I have sent a little note about myself including weight, measurements, and ring finger size....Oh, and my phone number. 

*makes universal "Call me" hand gesture and winks*



krismiss said:


> GTFO
> 
> There is NO tolerance for your closeted bullshit, nancy.



Well, I don't want to deal with no closeted bullshit, Kris. I'm totally against bullshit hiding in the closet. Come out in the open, Bullshit! We all know you're in there! We can smell you!

But a Klingon in the closet...now that's just good times all around. 



fa_man_stan said:


> Those who lead in dancing with a person significantly heavier themselves should only aim in general directions and let momentum be their guide... or the kindness of the other person...



I find this advise also works for having sex on a trampoline. :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2009)

g-squared said:


> EFG how did you get in here?
> 
> Also.&#8595;&#8595;



I like this except......you forgot the part where she righteously stabs him......



Cors said:


> OMG how do I go about asking that hot fat girl for her measurements and notti pix without all those evil harpies jumping all over me?
> 
> PS. Don't tell my thin wife, kthxbye.



It really sucks for me when I am out of rep.......:wubu:



D_A_Bunny said:


> This whole thread has MOVED me.


I can think of a couple of other threads that are more like bowel movements.....:doh:


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 2, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> This whole thread has MOVED me.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I can think of a couple of other threads that are more like bowel movements.....:doh:



I actually meant my location.
<<<------------------------


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> I actually meant my location.
> <<<------------------------



Hey hey hey! That was MY double donged klignon :doh: 

But I understand....I was inspired to change my sig


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hey hey hey! That was MY double donged klignon :doh:




And that's my closet, damnit!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> And that's my closet, damnit!!!




Well, if you let me use your closet, you can watch......:batting:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Well, if you let me use your closet, you can watch......:batting:



If you let _me_ use your double donged Klingon I'll let_ you_ watch.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 2, 2009)

What do I think of when I see "FA"? 

Well the first thing that comes to mind is Financial Aid....it's a college kid thing.

And the second is Football Association.

Most of the time I forget that FA=Fat Love.

I'm odd.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> If you let _me_ use your double donged Klingon I'll let_ you_ watch.



He's not going to have anything left by the time I am done with him


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 2, 2009)

*Unintentionally makes a tit of himself by posting serious comment in obvious joke thread, not realizing that everyone is laughing at him for not getting it.*


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 2, 2009)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I find this advise also works for having sex on a trampoline. :bow:



:blink::blink::shocked:
O-Rly?
:blush:

..... I really want to go get a bouncing partner now. :bounce::bounce:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2009)

Maxx Awesome said:


> *Unintentionally makes a tit of himself by posting serious comment in obvious joke thread, not realizing that everyone is laughing at him for not getting it.*




Posting nude photos of yourself really makes up for all this you know......


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Posting nude photos of yourself really makes up for all this you know......



Especially if you are part Klingon.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Posting nude photos of yourself really makes up for all this you know......


Will this one suffice?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hey hey hey! That was MY double donged klignon :doh:
> 
> But I understand....I was inspired to change my sig





NancyGirl74 said:


> And that's my closet, damnit!!!



Bad news ladies, "they" only work one at a time. Something about sufficient blood flow. I don't know. Oh, and now that I am done with him, he is OUT OF THE CLOSET!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2009)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Will this one suffice?




Seen that one...hot legs 

Got more? :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Bad news ladies, "they" only work one at a time. Something about sufficient blood flow. I don't know. Oh, and now that I am done with him, he is OUT OF THE CLOSET!!




Tramp


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Mar 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Tramp



Ooohhh, I got to be your 12,400th post. Yeah me!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2009)

D_A_Bunny said:


> Ooohhh, I got to be your 12,400th post. Yeah me!


Is it just me or did I just get called POST WHORE back?


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 2, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> What do I think of when I see "FA"?
> 
> Well the first thing that comes to mind is Financial Aid....it's a college kid thing.
> 
> ...



Brings a whole new meaning to FA Cup Final...


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Is it just me or did I just get called POST WHORE back?



No, just a "Post-Modernist Whore"...


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Seen that one...hot legs
> 
> Got more? :batting:



Hey, what am I? Made of sexy pictures?

Well, I am, as it happens, just don't let it get out...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2009)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Hey, what am I? Made of sexy pictures?
> 
> Well, I am, as it happens, just don't let it get out...




I will be the judge of that...........but only if you post more of them already ....... :doh:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 2, 2009)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Brings a whole new meaning to FA Cup Final...



You have no idea. When I first moved to the UK I thought I had found fat lovers TV only to turn it on and see soccer....oh football as it is known in these parts. It did take me a while though.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I will be the judge of that...........but only if you post more of them already ....... :doh:


Well, I would right, but I'm SOOOO sexy that posting too many pictures of me so close to eachother would cause the internet to EXPLODE!



BigBellySSBBW said:


> You have no idea. When I first moved to the UK I thought I had found fat lovers TV only to turn it on and see soccer....oh football as it is known in these parts. It did take me a while though.



Ach! Poor wee pet. I wonder if anyone else has ever made a similar error, or if some footy fan has ever stumbled across this place by mistake while looking for FA matches or something...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2009)

You said the world......explode just to get me all turned on again, didn't ya? :doh: :blush:


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You said the world......explode just to get me all turned on again, didn't ya? :doh: :blush:



Actually I was hoping the word "internet" would be the one to do it for you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, now that I think about it..........the internet is kind of..........big  :smitten:


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Well, now that I think about it..........the internet is kind of..........big  :smitten:



Probably not enough for you though...


----------



## Suze (Mar 2, 2009)

Maxx You Wimp
You Know Everyone Wants To See Your Sexy Bod
Take It Off
You Can Leave Your Hat On


!!!111!11


----------



## Suze (Mar 2, 2009)

WE'RE WAITING


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2009)

Methinks I scared yet another man off...... my work here is done


----------



## Suze (Mar 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Methinks I scared yet another man off...... my work here is done


na-nah
*I* scared him.
...and not just in this thread. 

that's why that prick always ignore me!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh great, more cock talk to get me all hot and bothered again....while the menfolk have desserted us...:doh:

THANKS FOR NUTTIN, SUSIE!!


----------



## Suze (Mar 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh great, more cock talk to get me all hot and bothered again....while the menfolk have desserted us...:doh:
> 
> THANKS FOR NUTTIN, SUSIE!!


ravrr..he's been watching...
trust me 

that's _still _quite a turn on isn't it? ;p


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a dream... to find me a rich philanthropist kinda person... (...BTW, if there are any rich philanthropist persons out there in teh interwebs reading... ehem...?) who will finance me (the funding unlimited and unaudited of course...) to start some sort of FA society... Kinda like the Free Masons, you know... "We take the good men and make 'em better" sort of thing... And yes... with the funny hats and cryptic rituals and all... Where I can take the FAs who have potential and make them into FA men the world would be proud of! Yes, I'm talkin' dependable, noble, caring men the BBWs of this world (yes and the SSBBWS... there are so many categories now-a-days... sheesh...) would be proud to be with! I'm not talking an attempt to "moral browbeat" men into following some certain standard which I happen to flavour... I'm just saying to these potential lads, get your asses out of the closet, take pride in the women that excite your loins and man up to your responsibilities as... a man (I know... that last sentence needs some work...) For every excuse these closet types have to be in the closet there are 100 reasons they should be out of the closet! Yes, at least 100 reasons!


Anyhoo... (the microwave just went "ding", it appears that my Top Ramen noodles are ready...) In conclusion... if there are any rich philanthropist types out there who want to finance this, just drop me a note and we'll get started right away so the BBWs of the world (yes, again and the SSBBWS... etc... etc...) don't have to live with this shit anymore!

thankyouverymuch


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh great, more cock talk to get me all hot and bothered again....while the menfolk have desserted us...:doh:
> 
> THANKS FOR NUTTIN, SUSIE!!


They've _des*s*erted_ you?

I'd think that was a kind gesture on their part.
Especially if the dessert was cheesecake.

-Rusty


----------



## That1BigGirl (Mar 2, 2009)

We like big rolls and we can not lie
You other FA's can't deny
That when a girl walks in with a bunch of rolls 
And they're all in your face
We get sprung
Wanna pull up and touch
Because we know those rolls are stuffed
Deep in the pants she's wearing
We're hooked and we can't stop staring
Oh baby we wanna get with ya
And touch your belly
My homeboys tried to warn me
But those rolls you got
Make me so concupiscent
Ohh rolls of smooth skin
You say you wanna get in my benz
Well use me use me cuz you ain't no average sized lady


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I have a dream... to find me a rich philanthropist kinda person... (...BTW, if there are any rich philanthropist persons out there in teh interwebs reading... ehem...?) who will finance me (the funding unlimited and unaudited of course...) to start some sort of FA society... Kinda like the Free Masons, you know... "We take the good men and make 'em better" sort of thing... And yes... with the funny hats and cryptic rituals and all... Where I can take the FAs who have potential and make them into FA men the world would be proud of! Yes, I'm talkin' dependable, noble, caring men the BBWs of this world (yes and the SSBBWS... there are so many categories now-a-days... sheesh...) would be proud to be with! I'm not talking an attempt to "moral browbeat" men into following some certain standard which I happen to flavour... I'm just saying to these potential lads, get your asses out of the closet, take pride in the women that excite your loins and man up to your responsibilities as... a man (I know... that last sentence needs some work...) For every excuse these closet types have to be in the closet there are 100 reasons they should be out of the closet! Yes, at least 100 reasons!
> 
> 
> Anyhoo... (the microwave just went "ding", it appears that my Top Ramen noodles are ready...) In conclusion... if there are any rich philanthropist types out there who want to finance this, just drop me a note and we'll get started right away so the BBWs of the world (yes, again and the SSBBWS... etc... etc...) don't have to live with this shit anymore!
> ...



Gawd, that post is way too long for my one-liner attention span to conquer right now....so whadcha say? 

Oh, I did manage to catch the ramen noodle/food part though...... 



CleverBomb said:


> They've _des*s*erted_ you?
> 
> I'd think that was a kind gesture on their part.
> Especially if the dessert was cheesecake.
> ...



NOW you see where I'm going with this, right?


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Gawd, that post is way too long for my one-liner attention span to conquer right now....so whadcha say?
> 
> Oh, I did manage to catch the ramen noodle/food part though......
> 
> ...


Tasty, tasty subtlety.



-Rusty


----------



## olwen (Mar 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> He's not going to have anything left by the time I am done with him



Somehow I'm scared for that Klingon now.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 2, 2009)

krismiss said:


> HERE'S ANOTHER POINTLESS THREAD TO ARGUE ABOUT FAs IN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh no! What did we FAs do wrong now? ~Makes sad face~ T__T


Dennis


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm an FA.

You're welcome.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2009)

olwen said:


> Somehow I'm scared for that Klingon now.


I will do my very best to scare him off like I do to most of the other men in my life...I PROMISE!!!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Mar 3, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I have a dream... to find me a rich philanthropist kinda person... (...BTW, if there are any rich philanthropist persons out there in teh interwebs reading... ehem...?) who will finance me (the funding unlimited and unaudited of course...) to start some sort of FA society... Kinda like the Free Masons, you know... "We take the good men and make 'em better" sort of thing... And yes... with the funny hats and cryptic rituals and all... Where I can take the FAs who have potential and make them into FA men the world would be proud of! Yes, I'm talkin' dependable, noble, caring men the BBWs of this world (yes and the SSBBWS... there are so many categories now-a-days... sheesh...) would be proud to be with! I'm not talking an attempt to "moral browbeat" men into following some certain standard which I happen to flavour... I'm just saying to these potential lads, get your asses out of the closet, take pride in the women that excite your loins and man up to your responsibilities as... a man (I know... that last sentence needs some work...) For every excuse these closet types have to be in the closet there are 100 reasons they should be out of the closet! Yes, at least 100 reasons!
> 
> 
> Anyhoo... (the microwave just went "ding", it appears that my Top Ramen noodles are ready...) In conclusion... if there are any rich philanthropist types out there who want to finance this, just drop me a note and we'll get started right away so the BBWs of the world (yes, again and the SSBBWS... etc... etc...) don't have to live with this shit anymore!
> ...



We all have our dreams, Stan. Mine involves a paramilitary compound in Wyoming, my own cult and a horde of assless chaps wearing monkeys. I fear that the internet may not contain enough rich, philanthropic visionaries to finance us all. So.................


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 3, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> It was poetic, wasn't it?




yes it was.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 3, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> I have a dream... to find me a rich philanthropist kinda person... (...BTW, if there are any rich philanthropist persons out there in teh interwebs reading... ehem...?) who will finance me (the funding unlimited and unaudited of course...) to start some sort of FA society... Kinda like the Free Masons, you know... "We take the good men and make 'em better" sort of thing... And yes... with the funny hats and cryptic rituals and all... Where I can take the FAs who have potential and make them into FA men the world would be proud of! Yes, I'm talkin' dependable, noble, caring men the BBWs of this world (yes and the SSBBWS... there are so many categories now-a-days... sheesh...) would be proud to be with! I'm not talking an attempt to "moral browbeat" men into following some certain standard which I happen to flavour... I'm just saying to these potential lads, get your asses out of the closet, take pride in the women that excite your loins and man up to your responsibilities as... a man (I know... that last sentence needs some work...) For every excuse these closet types have to be in the closet there are 100 reasons they should be out of the closet! Yes, at least 100 reasons!
> 
> 
> Anyhoo... (the microwave just went "ding", it appears that my Top Ramen noodles are ready...) In conclusion... if there are any rich philanthropist types out there who want to finance this, just drop me a note and we'll get started right away so the BBWs of the world (yes, again and the SSBBWS... etc... etc...) don't have to live with this shit anymore!
> ...



FA "gentlemen" to become wise in the ways of .... i can't figure out how to end the sentence ......


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 3, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> FA "gentlemen" to become wise in the ways of .... i can't figure out how to end the sentence ......



That is a tricky one Swamptoad... The only thing I can think of is:


*... "FA gentlemen to become wise in the ways of treating a lady and restore honour to their creed once again!"
*

The only other phrase I can think of that rhymes with "gentlemen" is "big fat hen" but that word would probably get us into trouble... 



And a side note...

As a guy, if you ever attempt to complement a little girl wearing a bikini top with fruit stuffed into it... 

Do it in your native language...


Trust me on that one...


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 3, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Gawd, that post is way too long for my one-liner attention span to conquer right now....so whadcha say?
> 
> Oh, I did manage to catch the ramen noodle/food part though......
> 
> ...



So I take it you are looking for the "strong silent type"... We'll send one your direction once we've cultured him up... 



Dr. P Marshall said:


> We all have our dreams, Stan. Mine involves a paramilitary compound in Wyoming, my own cult and a horde of assless chaps wearing monkeys. I fear that the internet may not contain enough rich, philanthropic visionaries to finance us all. So.................



And for you Mz. Marshall, I take it then... no culturing necessary, short, hairy and preferably with an opposed thumb on both hand and foot...


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Mar 3, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> And for you Mz. Marshall, I take it then... no culturing necessary, short, hairy and preferably with an opposed thumb on both hand and foot...



Stop it, you're getting me excited.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Mar 3, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Methinks I scared yet another man off...... my work here is done





susieQ said:


> na-nah
> *I* scared him.
> ...and not just in this thread.
> 
> that's why that prick always ignore me!



I'm here! I'm queer! I don't want any more bears!
Unless they drive tiny cars...





Aaah, the ballet...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 3, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> We all have our dreams, Stan. Mine involves a paramilitary compound in Wyoming, my own cult and a horde of assless chaps wearing monkeys. I fear that the internet may not contain enough rich, philanthropic visionaries to finance us all. So.................






fa_man_stan said:


> And for you Mz. Marshall, I take it then... no culturing necessary, short, hairy and preferably with an opposed thumb on both hand and foot...





Dr. P Marshall said:


> Stop it, you're getting me excited.



Complain away...YOU got ME all hot and bothered with "chap wearing monkeys".....:doh:

THANKS FOR NUTTIN!!! 



fa_man_stan said:


> So I take it you are looking for the "strong silent type"... We'll send one your direction once we've cultured him up...



Eh, past track record shows I'm not picky.....employed and knowing how to take the stfu hint will suffice......:happy:


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Mar 4, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Complain away...YOU got ME all hot and bothered with "chap wearing monkeys".....:doh:
> 
> THANKS FOR NUTTIN!!!



Yeah, that tends to happen. Sorry.:blush: Next time I'll post it with this:

WARNING!!!! THIS POST MAY CONTAIN DISCUSSION OF ASSLESS CHAPS WEARING MONKEYS!


----------



## olwen (Mar 4, 2009)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> We all have our dreams, Stan. Mine involves a paramilitary compound in Wyoming, my own cult and a horde of assless chaps wearing monkeys. I fear that the internet may not contain enough rich, philanthropic visionaries to finance us all. So.................



Can I be your high priestess?  I promise I won't sacrifice any monkeys.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm not EVENNNNN going to say what I would do to those monkeys...... :blush:


----------



## olwen (Mar 4, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm not EVENNNNN going to say what I would do to those monkeys...... :blush:



 I'm shocked Madame. Truly. Shocked.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Mar 4, 2009)

olwen said:


> Can I be your high priestess?  I promise I won't sacrifice any monkeys.




Yes, of course you can be my high priestess.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm not EVENNNNN going to say what I would do to those monkeys...... :blush:



And you.....I'll just look the other way once in a while and not ask any questions. :blush: Just make sure you don't "sacrifice" any monkeys when you...um.... do whatever it is you do. Go easy on them.

(AND I DON'T WANT TO KNOW YOUR PLANS!!!!!!)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 5, 2009)

I have only just begun.......  



olwen said:


> I'm shocked Madame. Truly. Shocked.



















Dr P.....I'm thinking I have to start a brand new thread.....just for you  :wubu:


----------



## olwen (Mar 5, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have only just begun.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Woman, tho art loosed.


ETA: Am I the only one who's now craving peaches?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 5, 2009)

olwen said:


> Woman, tho art loosed.



Most people just call me loose.....


----------



## olwen (Mar 5, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Most people just call me loose.....



Why am I not surprised. LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 5, 2009)

olwen said:


> Why am I not surprised. LOL



Keep this up and I will dedicate the monkey bum thread to you instead of Dr P.......


----------



## olwen (Mar 7, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Keep this up and I will dedicate the monkey bum thread to you instead of Dr P.......



Hey, the High Priestess of the Monkey Butt cult deserves not only a thread dedication, but a golden statue of me that is 50 feet high would be good too. 

Sorry Dr P. I'm ruthless, I'd have to stage a coup and usurp your dictatorship. But don't worry, I'd leave the tiny statues of your dictatorshipness as a reminder of what happens to people who get in my way. We can't have all the monkeys getting ideas now can we? Then none of us would be safe. HA!


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 7, 2009)

They do seem to keep their butts nicely shaved. :bow: What's it all about?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 7, 2009)

olwen said:


> Hey, the High Priestess of the Monkey Butt cult deserves not only a thread dedication, but a golden statue of me that is 50 feet high would be good too.
> 
> Sorry Dr P. I'm ruthless, I'd have to stage a coup and usurp your dictatorship. But don't worry, I'd leave the tiny statues of your dictatorshipness as a reminder of what happens to people who get in my way. We can't have all the monkeys getting ideas now can we? Then none of us would be safe. HA!




I have no desire to be kept safe if they are wearing assless chaps.....:smitten: :bow:


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 7, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have no desire to be kept safe if they are wearing assless chaps.....:smitten: :bow:


You know what really chaps my ass?
Non-assless chaps.

-Rusty
(yes, I know, non-assless chaps = leather pants. so?)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 7, 2009)

CleverBomb said:


> You know what really chaps my ass?
> Non-assless chaps.
> 
> -Rusty
> (yes, I know, non-assless chaps = leather pants. so?)



Put on leather pants n post pix plx kthxbye


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 8, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Put on leather pants n post pix plx kthxbye



plx ?¿?¿?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 8, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> plx ?¿?¿?



please 

Wha???? you don't understand my ignorant e-speak????


----------

